# u.s. & canada bbq festivals



## gypsyseagod (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.bbq-festivals.com/bbqfestival_directory.html


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 27, 2007)

*Hey Gypsy, thanks for the list. Montana has a contest in Stevensville on the weekend of, Aug. 4th and 5th. I am gonna try to make it on the 5th. I have never been to one, so I am sure that I will learn a lot. I think it is put on by the "Pacific Northwest BBQ Association" Thanks again, Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice list Gypsy! Wish they had something around here


----------

